# Exécution du script du Générateur Sitemap (sitemap_gen.py)



## Goli (15 Novembre 2007)

bonjour à tous
pour le besoin du sitemap de google, je dois me connecter à mon serveur via ssh, et executer le générateur sitemap. 
serveur : ://ftpperso.free.fr
fichier à exécuter : sitemap_gen.py
comment faire ??????
- j'ouvre le terminal
- et puis... !!!!?????

notez, sivousplaît, que je suis nul de chez nuls; j'y comprend rien, alors soyez clair & indulgent   
mercibeaucoup !!!

n.b. je ne peux pas le faire avec mùon superbe *f**tp-transmit* !!!!???


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2007)

```
$ cd Downloads
$ tar zxf sitemap_gen-1.4.tar.gz
$ cd sitemap_gen-1.4
$ python sitemap_gen.py
Usage: python sitemap_gen.py --config=config.xml [--help] [--testing]
            --config=config.xml, specifies config file location
            --help, displays usage message
            --testing, specified when user is experimenting
```
voir la doc

et le boubiboulga ssh ecetera ? le rapport avec un fichier sitemap pour facilite l indexation par les robots ?
c est mon metier pourtant je t'ai relu 20 fois avant de trouver un lien entre ssh ftp free et google sitemap que je n'ai toujours pas trouve par ailleurs?

une fois le fichier genere  a l'aide de ta config xml tu pourras l'envoyer par ftp ? oui
mais arriveras tu jusque la j'en doute ... car je n'ai pas l'impression que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu fais


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> car je n'ai pas l'impression que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu fais



Vraiment ?


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2007)

n'y a pas d'acc&#232;s ssh chez free de toute fa&#231;on.

&#233;crire un sitemap &#224; la main c'est pas gal&#232;re si le site est pas trop gros et statique. Si il est dynamique alors faire en sorte que le sitemap se mette &#224; jour en m&#234;me temps que le site, j'ai fais &#231;a pour le mien 


Sinon si tu utilsie un CMS ou assimil&#233;, il doit exister un plug-in je suppose.


----------



## Goli (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci à tous pour les infos
Vue que free n'a pas de ssh, et que moi j'y comprends goûte, donc je laisse béton.
Deux questions cependant :
- ajouter l'url d'un site chez google suffit-il pour qu'il y apparisse ?
- mon site étant tout petit et pas du tout dynamique (plus statique, tu meurs!!!!!!)  où puis-je trouver un mode d'emploi pour créer manuellement ce fameux Sitemap ???


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Merci à tous pour les infos
> Vue que free n'a pas de ssh, et que moi j'y comprends goûte, donc je laisse béton.
> Deux questions cependant :
> - ajouter l'url d'un site chez google suffit-il pour qu'il y apparisse ?
> - mon site étant tout petit et pas du tout dynamique (plus statique, tu meurs!!!!!!)  où puis-je trouver un mode d'emploi pour créer manuellement ce fameux Sitemap ???


http://sitemaps.org/ y a des exemples 

l'indexation par Google d'un site web se fait en fonction de plein de crit&#232;res et personne ne peut te garantir une indexation parfaite par telle ou telle m&#233;thode.

Si ton site est bien cod&#233;, de mani&#232;re s&#233;mantique et avec la forme (CSS) s&#233;par&#233; du fond (XHTML), et que le contenu est int&#233;ressant (lien depuis d'autre site vers le tien), alors il sera assez vite ind&#233;x&#233;. Il le sera encore plus vite si tu fourni un fichier sitemap &#224; Google


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2008)

bonjour

j'ai crée un pal sitemap qui commence comme ça


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<urlset xmlns="http://www.google.com/schemas/sitemap/0.84">
<url>
<loc>http://birmanieactualite.blogspot.com/</loc>
<lastmod>2008-02-26</lastmod>
<changefreq>monthly</changefreq>
<priority>0.</priority>
</url>
<url>

Bon mais pour l'ajouter à mes outils google pour webmaster je fais comment? j'en fais quoi de ce plan?


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2008)

tu lis la doc en ligne


----------

